# "Sig Nature" ride - Tuesday 29th December



## mike e (2 Nov 2009)

Here it is everyone, the ride to end our fantastic year of FNRttC's and all the great social rides we've enjoyed. As a bonus we also get to celebrate, albeit a little early, Sig's birthday. Not only is this a great excuse for more drinks than usual but Sig get's a cake baked for her by someone or other (tbc) we can always plan the route to go past an Asda...

Some more details:-

Ride around Hertford, north of London, stevevw will be our host for guiding us on the bikes and at some point retreat to a boozer, this may happen sooner or later dependant on the weather and the availability of wheels (or lack of therein).

Anyone can freely input a very open plan with ideas and suggestions to make what is going to be a great day even better.

It's quite a way off and it's during the festive period so I guess some folks may be later committing to this. Mr NXEC been very expensive at short notice has left me with no option but to commit now so I will start the ball rolling.....

mike e
hopefully there will be more....


----------



## redjedi (2 Nov 2009)

Can't let you ride alone Mike so count me in. 
Will give me a good excuse to escape the family after Christmas.
and burn off a few calories


----------



## ianrauk (2 Nov 2009)

beers? cake? Sig? count me in


----------



## TheDoctor (2 Nov 2009)

Bugger! 
I will be about as far away as it's possible to get (NZ) so regretfully I'll have to give in my apologies.


----------



## Davywalnuts (2 Nov 2009)

I'll be over my Christmas hangover by then so am in! My sister is a fantastic cake maker... Whoops, did I say that out loud!


----------



## clivedb (2 Nov 2009)

I'll be there - thanks for getting this going, Mike


----------



## ttcycle (3 Nov 2009)

Attempting to finalise the Christmas plans now - should hopefully be around for this- if so I can make cake/cakes.

Does anyone have any idea of costs of tickets up to Hertford from central London?


----------



## ianrauk (3 Nov 2009)

Cheap,
Less then a tenner if you have or know someone with a network railcard


----------



## Davywalnuts (3 Nov 2009)

ttcycle said:


> Attempting to finalise the Christmas plans now - should hopefully be around for this- if so I can make cake/cakes.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea of costs of tickets up to *Hertford* from central London?



Aperitif and Me good self cycled this last time, nice little route.. and the roads will be clear.. come be a muskerteer TT!


----------



## ttcycle (3 Nov 2009)

Davy, what's a muskerteer? a mouse with too much beer and kebab?

Ian - a tenner is not too bad -don't have a card but I'm sure it's not much more than that- will have to see how I'm feeling -pretty knackered at the moment!

Cakes wise if I can make it though can't fully promise yet- banana bread and possibly a chocolate cake (haven't made one of those in years though!)


----------



## stevevw (3 Nov 2009)

I had better come too. 

Pub booking and cake production is on going as is the ride route  The only definates so far is we will meet at the Rose cafe in Hertford, they do great cheap food and coffee. Then we will end up in a nice pub for lunch, Beer and cake.

TT last month Watton (the stop after Hertford) to KX was £8:60


----------



## Aperitif (3 Nov 2009)

ttcycle said:


> Davy, what's a muskerteer? a mouse with too much beer and kebab?
> 
> Ian - a tenner is not too bad -don't have a card but I'm sure it's not much more than that- will have to see how I'm feeling -pretty knackered at the moment!
> 
> Cakes wise if I can make it though can't fully promise yet- banana bread and possibly a chocolate cake *(haven't made one of those in years though!)*



...domestic godess - too busy dusting eh? 
<hides>


----------



## Davywalnuts (3 Nov 2009)

ttcycle said:


> Davy, what's a *muskerteer*? a mouse with too much beer and kebab?



No trains allowed but a large consumption of cake is a must and so is a good spirit of humour when the garminator goes wrong and deciedes were on another Country... or maybe we are! B)


----------



## Flying Dodo (3 Nov 2009)

Put me down for this please - I'll need to burn off some calories by then.


----------



## ttcycle (4 Nov 2009)

Aperitif said:


> ...domestic godess - too busy dusting eh?
> <hides>



'Teef all this mention of domesticity, housework and traditional values....I reckon you'd make a fine candidate for the WI - where's your pinny?


----------



## Aperitif (4 Nov 2009)

ttcycle said:


> 'Teef all this mention of domesticity, housework and traditional values....I reckon you'd make a fine candidate for the WI - where's your pinny?



Unreconstituted man me. The WI is jam tarts, right?


----------



## ttcycle (4 Nov 2009)

Aperitif said:


> Unreconstituted man me. The WI is jam tarts, right?



Never diluted? Oh I don't know 'Teef - those puns reach far and wide in CC land!!

Here is WI for your perusal, though you mentioning jam tarts means that you have to now bake some for the ride...

http://www.thewi.org.uk/ 

however, one thing precluding you from membership is being a man....I'm sure Davy could sort you out there.


----------



## Aperitif (4 Nov 2009)

ttcycle said:


> Never diluted? Oh I don't know 'Teef - those puns reach far and wide in CC land!!
> 
> Here is WI for your perusal, though you mentioning jam tarts means that you have to now bake some for the ride...
> 
> ...



My pupils dilute every now and then...when I get watery eyes. They get cornea...


----------



## ttcycle (4 Nov 2009)

when there's an eye roll emoticon following your own post 'Teef, that's a sign things are really bad...


----------



## marinyork (4 Nov 2009)

I was looking at this. Is there room for one more northern nutter? When is a start time/route likely to be agreed?


----------



## ttcycle (4 Nov 2009)

Always room for more...plans are being finalised/drafted at the moment - so no solid route yet - Mike e has posted his train times though -might give you an indication for booking tickets down if you need to book in advance.


----------



## stevevw (4 Nov 2009)

The plan is to roll out from Hertford around 10am ish. I will meet Mike e at Stevenage station and then ride over to Hertford to meet the rest of you. So marinyork it would be good if you can get a train around the same time as Mike and we can all ride over together.

The ride will be around 46miles for those that start in Hertford and 70ish for the Stevenage posse.

A bit closer to the ride I will take roll calls for the 2 start points.


----------



## hillclimber (4 Nov 2009)

mike e said:


> Here it is everyone, the ride to end our fantastic year of FNRttC's and all the great social rides we've enjoyed.



count me in please, hope its a very hilly ride.


----------



## Aperitif (4 Nov 2009)

stevevw said:


> The plan is to roll out from Hertford around 10am ish. I will meet Mike e at Stevenage station and then ride over to Hertford to meet the rest of you. So marinyork it would be good if you can get a train around the same time as Mike and we can all ride over together.
> 
> The ride will be around 46miles for those that start in Hertford and 70ish for the Stevenage posse.
> 
> A bit closer to the ride I will take roll calls for the 2 start points.



You mean you will be helping the Northern posse in?
mikee's probably going to know the way but you'll be helping to 'cook the other one's goose'.He'll be marin aided...


----------



## marinyork (4 Nov 2009)

Aperitif said:


> You mean you will be helping the Northern posse in?
> mikee's probably going to know the way but you'll be helping to 'cook the other one's goose'.He'll be marin aided...





Too right, apparently because I use the same gear nearly all the time on flatter rides some people were worried that my gears were broken .


----------



## ianrauk (4 Nov 2009)

it was noticed 




marinyork said:


> Too right, apparently because *I use the same gear nearly all the time on flatter * rides some people were worried that my gears were broken .


----------



## MacB (4 Nov 2009)

marinyork said:


> Too right, apparently because I use the same gear nearly all the time on flatter rides some people were worried that my gears were broken .



nope, we were worried you were broken!!!


----------



## mike e (5 Nov 2009)

marinyork said:


> Too right, apparently because I use the same gear nearly all the time on flatter rides some people were worried that my gears were broken .



I was riding with marin at the velodrome the other night and he asked about this ride. I've told him he can only come along if he rides the Bianchi...

I'm catching the train from Hull, then change at Doncaster, then change at Peterborough (It would probably be easier to ride there...)

So you could train it from Sheffield to meet me at Doncaster, I have just checked and you would have to catch the:-

06:18 Sheffield - 06:56 Doncaster
07:25 Doncaster - 08:25 Peterborough
08:39 Peterborough - 09:06 Stevenage

Cost of ticket if you book now - £18.25, I paid £22.70 from Hull

Coming back

19:47 Stevenage - 20:38 Peterborough
20:46 Peterborough - 21:38 Doncaster
21:48 Doncaster - 22:21 Sheffield

Cost of ticket if you book now - £13.80, I paid £16.90 to Hull

Don't forget to book your bike (Bianchi) on the train as well.

www.nationalexpresseastcoast.com


----------



## mike e (5 Nov 2009)

And here's who's riding so far:-

mike e
redjedi
ianrauk
Davywalnuts
clivedb
stevevw
Flying Dodo
hillclimber

tt and Aperitif are possibles/definates?? when the've finished arguing about the wi

marinyork another possible

it would be nice if Sig could make it as well...


----------



## ChrisKH (5 Nov 2009)

mike e said:


> it would be nice if Sig could make it as well...



...in the buff according to the thread title.


----------



## Auntie Helen (5 Nov 2009)

I may come along if it's not too hilly and if I won't slow you all down too much. Also dependent on what Christmas plans are made, of course; we're often away in Norfolk at that time of year.


----------



## stevevw (5 Nov 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> I may come along if it's not too hilly and if I won't slow you all down too much. Also dependent on what Christmas plans are made, of course; we're often away in Norfolk at that time of year.



I recon this ride will be down hill all the way once we get to the pub.

Helen you have to come, last one of the year and more importantly Sig's 21st Birthday celebration. Not too hilly and certainly not too fast for you or any others come to that.


----------



## redjedi (5 Nov 2009)

We'll also need someone to remain upright so as to guide us all back to a station. A trike would definately be an advantage for this 

I will be shopping for some stabilisers to fit to my bike.


----------



## ianrauk (5 Nov 2009)

You must dearest Helles Belles... You must



Auntie Helen said:


> I may come along if it's not too hilly and if I won't slow you all down too much. Also dependent on what Christmas plans are made, of course; we're often away in Norfolk at that time of year.


----------



## redflightuk (5 Nov 2009)

I'll come on my trike too Helen.


----------



## Auntie Helen (5 Nov 2009)

Cool! Well I definitely want to come, it's just if I am doing family things I will have to say no.


----------



## ChrisKH (5 Nov 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> Cool! Well I definitely want to come, it's just if I am doing family things I will have to say no.



Likewise. Would love to come, but fear the family card will be played. I get very little time off, especially at Christmas, so I have to weigh up the benefits of each.


----------



## Sig SilverPrinter (7 Nov 2009)

OOOHHH am I relieved of my cake making duties.

Steve ......is there a cafe at Hertford East station?
I will come in from Liverpool st but I can't travel from Romford to liverpool st with the bike in rush hour so will have to come up early.


----------



## mike e (7 Nov 2009)

At last Sig has found the thread...

So it's no longer a surprise that were putting on a ride for her, and she now knows were bringing cake as well...

At least it will be a surprise as to who is on the ride.......
















She won't look this far down....

mike e
redjedi
ianrauk
Davywalnuts
clivedb
stevevw
Flying Dodo
hillclimber
Sig

Aperitif ?
ttcycle ?
marinyork ?
Auntie Helen ?
redflightuk ?
ChrisKH ?
User1314 ?
Tollers ?
ChrisM ?


----------



## mike e (7 Nov 2009)

It's not that far down is it...

I should have done that clever thing were you can't read the writing very well until you "mouse" over it...


----------



## stevevw (7 Nov 2009)

Sig yes and yes 

Rose Cafe very near the station. at the round about by the station facing Tesco turn right follow the road to the button roundabout turn right. after 100m you will have to get off your bike and push it 30m up a one way street the cafe is on the right.


----------



## Sig SilverPrinter (7 Nov 2009)

sorry mike e to have spoilt my surprise 
just trying to catch up with things,am suffering with a slipped disc at the mo' which makes sitting down painful .i would not recommend cycling with a slipped disc as it bleedin' hurts
am hoping its better for Brighton


----------



## mike e (7 Nov 2009)

Hi Sig, hope your feeling better soon. The Brighton ride is turning into a biggie, can't believe how many people are signed up for it already. I hope the weather is good, fingers crossed and all that...


----------



## Tollers (7 Nov 2009)

Morning Mikee.....can i get my name on the list.  90% sure i'll be about.

Tollers


----------



## mike e (7 Nov 2009)

Tollers said:


> Morning Mikee.....can i get my name on the list.  90% sure i'll be about.
> 
> Tollers



Not a problem, consider it done...


----------



## ChrisM (7 Nov 2009)

Mike put me down as a possible too please..... again Family commitments may have to come first. But will try my hardest to make it...any routes or mileages worked out yet.


----------



## mike e (7 Nov 2009)

ChrisM said:


> Mike put me down as a possible too please..... again Family commitments may have to come first. But will try my hardest to make it...any routes or mileages worked out yet.



Added as well Chris...


----------



## mike e (7 Nov 2009)

stevevw said:


> The plan is to roll out from Hertford around 10am ish. I will meet Mike e at Stevenage station and then ride over to Hertford to meet the rest of you. So marinyork it would be good if you can get a train around the same time as Mike and we can all ride over together.
> 
> The ride will be around *46miles for those that start in Hertford* and *70ish for the Stevenage posse.*
> 
> A bit closer to the ride I will take roll calls for the 2 start points.




stevevw in charge of routes...


----------



## ttcycle (8 Nov 2009)

Ah Sig

Hope you feel better soon!!


----------



## Cayopro (15 Nov 2009)

Stevevw, count me in mate, providing I can get the time off work !!! time off request is in...........


----------



## ttcycle (22 Nov 2009)

about 70% sure I can make this - but may not be back on time as out of London visiting family for Christmas and due back either Sunday 28th or on 29th itself- will confirm closer to the time - however, dissapointingly I if can come out and play, I don't think I will get back in time to bake cakes...sorry!


----------



## Andrij (22 Nov 2009)

If I'm home at the time I may join in.


----------



## stevevw (23 Nov 2009)

ttcycle said:


> about 70% sure I can make this - but may not be back on time as out of London visiting family for Christmas and due back either Sunday 28th or on 29th itself- will confirm closer to the time - however, dissapointingly I if can come out and play, I don't think I will get back in time to bake cakes...sorry!



TT the 29th is the Tuesday.


----------



## ttcycle (23 Nov 2009)

ah thanks Stevevw - what I meant is, I may be back very late either on Sunday or Monday - not certain yet as will be getting a lift back.

Will update once I know for certain!


----------



## stevevw (2 Dec 2009)

Mike e will we be having the company of the Mikeettes on this ride or do they still want to kill you?


----------



## ianrauk (2 Dec 2009)

Is he still alive...?



stevevw said:


> Mike e will we be having the company of the Mikeettes on this ride or do they still want to kill you?


----------



## mike e (2 Dec 2009)

Hello all, it is me. I have been very broken lately as has my computer so no internet access at home. I'm now back at work so back online so I went to see Pam, been at work mean't she couldn't assault me. Steve, I think I will be on my own for this ride and indeed any future rides...


----------



## Davywalnuts (2 Dec 2009)

mike e said:


> . Steve, I think I will be on my own for this ride and indeed *any* future rides...



They will be one the Northern Fnrttc though wont they? I missed their beautiness this time...


----------



## stevevw (2 Dec 2009)

Davy you missed a treat. Four very nice young ladies all alone, with their chaperone at home sick in bed too, it would have been so funny watching you working your magic.


----------



## Davywalnuts (2 Dec 2009)

stevevw said:


> Davy you missed a treat. Four very nice young ladies all alone, with their chaperone at home sick in bed too, it would have been so funny watching you working your magic.



... SO not fair!

I was tempted when Dellzeqq said about transporting them in from Liverpool street to HPC to offer, but I was too ill still! 

Ive seen no pictures yet tooo....


----------



## redjedi (2 Dec 2009)

You need to pester SteveVW for any pics. I'm sure I saw him taking a few.

I did think about about you and your needs, but decided against taking my phone out in that weather.


----------



## ttcycle (2 Dec 2009)

rj we have to be careful about these things...you know our Davy is on some 'lists' these days....I think we need to treat him with empathy, it's part of his err 'illness'


----------



## stevevw (2 Dec 2009)

I have a picture of all of them in the shower of rain we had.

And I am not letting you see it.


----------



## marinyork (2 Dec 2009)

I'm still thinking of coming along. What does one tend to do on these outings (and other mouseketeer outings or others such as the Hillingdon thread)?


----------



## mike e (2 Dec 2009)

I only know Pam (from work) and have never met the other 3.

Davy we can only hope the next ride they make we feel...



And not...


----------



## mike e (2 Dec 2009)

marinyork said:


> I'm still thinking of coming along. What does one tend to do on these outings (and other mouseketeer outings or others such as the Hillingdon thread)?



Ride fast and hard...


----------



## Auntie Helen (2 Dec 2009)

...unless I'm around, at which point we pootle slowly up hills and have lots of stops for tea and cake.


----------



## ttcycle (2 Dec 2009)

MarinY - for Hillingdon we're planning to cycle up from 9:30am from HPC up to Hayes and then have a cycle round the track - was going to sprint and do some CCer racing but I might be too ill for that and maybe too ill to go- still not back on the bike yet.

Post on the thread if you're interested but plans are for a laid back day and maybe a couple of drinks afterwards if folk were up for it


----------



## Andrij (2 Dec 2009)

Davywalnuts said:


> ... SO not fair!
> 
> I was tempted when Dellzeqq said about transporting them in from Liverpool street to HPC to offer, but I was too ill still!
> 
> Ive seen no pictures yet tooo....



You would have FAILED from the very start - they came in to King's Cross, not Liverpool Street.


----------



## Sig SilverPrinter (4 Dec 2009)

Come on marin you know you want to come along



mike e said:


> Ride fast and hard...



mike ee will be riding ahead to get the beers in the rest of us will be having a nice pootle with lots of cake,i hope.

for those of you who do come along , if the weathers ok I might come on the commuter bike so will have pannier and bring along my 6x6 camera which is very heavy and bulky and start my series of b/w portraits of you all, you will have to be patient with me as the thing weighs a ton and is slow to photograph with


----------



## Mista Preston (4 Dec 2009)

depending on Christmas commitments i maybe a possible for this ride


----------



## ianrauk (4 Dec 2009)

Is there any route sorted for this ride yet?


----------



## mike e (5 Dec 2009)

User1314 said:


> Can we have a few pubs as it's the midwinter festival of feasting and drinking?
> 
> Please?



steve vw in charge of routes, it's his neck of the woods so I'm sure he'll know some lovely lanes to ridepubs to visit...


----------



## stevevw (6 Dec 2009)

I will post the route up soon. Just want to check a few bits out first. As for pubs Hertfordshire usually has a minimum of three pubs to each village.


----------



## ttcycle (7 Dec 2009)

Hi Steve/Mike

I'm on for this one- though have to keep the mileage down and keep to as smooth a course as possible ie limited hills so might meet you all at a pub or part way on the route that comes along a train station. Trying to slowly rehabilitate myself after three weeks off and still not fully recovered so not wanting to overreach and get sick again.

What are the suggestions as to meeting points. Cake status = still not sure yet! LOL


----------



## Auntie Helen (7 Dec 2009)

Uncle James will probably come along with me on this ride


----------



## ianrauk (7 Dec 2009)

Hoooray!!!!



ttcycle said:


> Hi Steve/Mike
> 
> I'm on for this one- though have to keep the mileage down and keep to as smooth a course as possible ie limited hills so might meet you all at a pub or part way on the route that comes along a train station. Trying to slowly rehabilitate myself after three weeks off and still not fully recovered so not wanting to overreach and get sick again.
> 
> What are the suggestions as to meeting points. Cake status = still not sure yet! LOL


----------



## ianrauk (7 Dec 2009)

Hoooray!!!




Auntie Helen said:


> Uncle James will probably come along with me on this ride


----------



## ttcycle (7 Dec 2009)

Are you feeling quite alright Ian- or are you on the bevvies tonight?

We know who will be keeping the spirits and morale of the ride up then!


----------



## ianrauk (7 Dec 2009)

Don't drink during the week ... Just my usual happy go lucky self happy that some good friends will be on this ride...



ttcycle said:


> Are you feeling quite alright Ian- or are you on the bevvies tonight?
> 
> We know who will be keeping the spirits and morale of the ride up then!


----------



## ianrauk (7 Dec 2009)

Hey? can we do a mouseketeer ride from London to Hertford.. it's only about 20odd miles from Liverpool Street... Who's in?


----------



## Aperitif (8 Dec 2009)

ianrauk said:


> Hey? can we do a mouseketeer ride from London to Hertford.. it's only about 20odd miles from Liverpool Street... Who's in?



I took young Davy out from Heathrow by way of a gentle induction to the world of 100 miles+ - at the time he was posting Tescos malt loaves in the hatch, one by one...lactic acid was kicking in...he's a reformed man now! 
It's a nice ride, taking in Essendon, 'Little Switzerland' - plenty of scenery and not too much of a traffic pain - and acceptably lumpy. I re-rode that on the way to Ware, then on to the Newport ride Ian, remember? Stealth eating in a decent pub with my rescue party of ilb and arallsop, when the peloton ate elsewhere!


----------



## mistral (8 Dec 2009)

ianrauk said:


> Hey? can we do a mouseketeer ride from London to Hertford.. it's only about 20odd miles from Liverpool Street... Who's in?



I'd be happy to accompany you Ian


----------



## redjedi (8 Dec 2009)

I may well be up for the ride up there. Not sure about the ride back yet, depends how messy it gets


----------



## ianrauk (8 Dec 2009)

Of course, showing my Mighty Turk Burak his first views of North London..

Have you a suggested route 'teef you can throw over.




Aperitif said:


> I took young Davy out from Heathrow by way of a gentle induction to the world of 100 miles+ - at the time he was posting Tescos malt loaves in the hatch, one by one...lactic acid was kicking in...he's a reformed man now!
> It's a nice ride, taking in Essendon, 'Little Switzerland' - plenty of scenery and not too much of a traffic pain - and acceptably lumpy. I re-rode that on the way to Ware, then on to the Newport ride Ian, remember? Stealth eating in a decent pub with my rescue party of ilb and arallsop, when the peloton ate elsewhere!


----------



## ianrauk (8 Dec 2009)

Right then.. we have a tentative Mousketeer ride in the offing.
From London to Hertford

Ianrauk
Redjedi
Mistral
Crockers
Davy

C'mon... sign up good people


----------



## mike e (8 Dec 2009)

ianrauk said:


> Right then.. we have a tentative Mousketeer ride in the offing.
> From London to Hertford
> 
> Ianrauk
> ...



Mouseketeer ride (northern edition)

From Hull to Hertford

mike e...


----------



## Davywalnuts (8 Dec 2009)

I never get a train to a starting point, always cycle there, so count me in for the long haul.. 

All for one and one for all!

And as Aperitif quite rightly points out, the Hertford ride was my first 100+mile ride, so quite fitting my last ride of the year will be in same place of my first.. And those fruit loafs stay where they belong, on TESCO's shelves!


----------



## Sig SilverPrinter (8 Dec 2009)

ianrauk said:


> Hey? can we do a mouseketeer ride from London to Hertford.. it's only about 20odd miles from Liverpool Street... Who's in?


I may be up for that,but remember if its ok weather i'll be on the commuter carrying the monster camera so may be a little slow.
How many people are coming as i need to sort out how many rolls of film to bring.


----------



## stevevw (8 Dec 2009)

Sig I will try and have a count up later. Work is getting in the way of more important things at the moment.


----------



## Sig SilverPrinter (8 Dec 2009)

stevevw said:


> Sig I will try and have a count up later. *Work is getting in the way of more important things at the moment. *




I know what you mean , printing nudes is becoming very tedious


----------



## Aperitif (8 Dec 2009)

Sig SilverPrinter said:


> [/B]
> 
> I know what you mean , printing nudes is becoming very tedious



Davy given you his holiday snaps to develop Sig?


----------



## stevevw (8 Dec 2009)

Aperitif said:


> Davy given you his holiday snaps to develop Sig?



He was hoping for an enlargement.


----------



## Aperitif (8 Dec 2009)

stevevw said:


> He was hoping for an enlargement.



You mean as in 'wall-to-wallnuts'?


----------



## stevevw (8 Dec 2009)

Roll Call

Mike e
Marinyork
Redjedi
Ianrauk
Davywalnuts
Clivedb
TTcycle
SteveVW
Flying Dodo
Hillclimber
Auntie Helen
Uncle James
RedflightUK
User1314
Sig Pornoprintersuperbaker
Tollars
Cayopro
Mistral
SimonL

Maybe
ChrisKH
ChrisM
Andrij
Mista Preston
Dellzegg
Aperitif

19 and 6 maybe's Plus I have invited the Watton Wheelers to join us and a few people from work too, we may be looking at a 30+ Peloton.  Could be a sprint to the pubs to get a seat. 

I have checked out a couple of routes as below a longish and shorter version that we can decide on the day which to take dependent on weather and drinking time. Mike e, Marinyork and I will have an extra 30 odd miles from and to stations to do.

http://www.bikeroutetoaster.com/Course.aspx?course=90697

http://www.bikeroutetoaster.com/Course.aspx?course=91544

We have the option of going to an extra 2 or 3 coffee stops if that is what people want to do. I have arranged for the Birthday cake to be delivered to the pub some time that morning, may have to bake more if we are going to be 30+ strong 

Also it may be an idea to run the ride as the FNRttC with Tech's at the back and waymarkers so we do not have to keep stoping at junctions etc. again we can decide on the day when we know the numbers.

At this time in 3 weeks we should all be in the pub having cake and beer  See you all then.


----------



## Aperitif (8 Dec 2009)

Remember everyone, you need a jacket and tie (preferrably plus fours accompanying) for Steve's pub stops.
Haaaa'ver, it does mean that the quality of steve's super free Christmas / Birthday raffle extravaganza will be from the top drawer.


----------



## marinyork (8 Dec 2009)

I have a hypothetical question. How long would it take to cycle back to St Pancras from Hertford and at what sort of time?


----------



## redjedi (8 Dec 2009)

Good work Steve.

I hope the last pub stop isn't too far from the train station


----------



## Davywalnuts (8 Dec 2009)

stevevw said:


> He was hoping for an enlargement.



 Am gone for a few hours and I get even more abuse!!

TUT!!!

Am not back from my hols until the end of Jan, then I'll let Sig print up my nudes... Those lady boys will look like ladies!!


----------



## redjedi (8 Dec 2009)

marinyork said:


> I have a hypothetical question. How long would it take to cycle back to St Pancras from Hertford and at what sort of time?



I've just looked and it's about 25 miles. So I would give yourself 1 1/2 - 2 hours to do it comfortability. An hour if you're feeling good


----------



## mike e (8 Dec 2009)

redjedi said:


> I've just looked and it's about 25 miles. So I would give yourself 1 1/2 - 2 hours to do it comfortability. *An hour if you're feeling good*



You wasn't on the Whitstable ride Luke...:?:


----------



## mike e (8 Dec 2009)

marinyork said:


> I have a hypothetical question. How long would it take to cycle back to St Pancras from Hertford and at what sort of time?



You might be as well to cycle across to Luton from Hertford (area) and join your Sheffield bound train?


----------



## Davywalnuts (8 Dec 2009)

mike e said:


> You wasn't on the Whitstable ride Luke...:?:



Was you there? I cant remember... bloody beer!

Took about 30mins to do just over a mile from what I remember... okay, the direct route was a mile, going past till out of town, realising, cycling back and getting directions took about 30mins...


----------



## marinyork (8 Dec 2009)

mike e said:


> You might be as well to cycle across to Luton from Hertford (area) and join your Sheffield bound train?



Limited service. Only one train back to Sheffield at around 7pm (which might be too late).


----------



## redjedi (8 Dec 2009)

Davywalnuts said:


> Was you there? I cant remember... bloody beer!
> 
> Took about 30mins to do just over a mile from what I remember... okay, the direct route was a mile, going past till out of town, realising, cycling back and getting directions took about 30mins...



That was a different Whitstable piss up ride. And it would have been easier if you had just followed the rest of us :?:


----------



## Davywalnuts (8 Dec 2009)

redjedi said:


> That was a different Whitstable piss up ride. And it would have been easier if you had just followed the rest of us :?:



There was another?? Good then I missed that one!! 

Ahhh, but can you tell us youngster anything these days! 

Turn out looks good for this, am impressed!


----------



## ianrauk (8 Dec 2009)

Yes.. you missed the great big return drink ....

But you were there in spirits apparently. .









Davywalnuts said:


> *There was another?? *Good then I missed that one!! :?:
> 
> Ahhh, but can you tell us youngster anything these days!
> 
> Turn out looks good for this, am impressed!


----------



## Davywalnuts (8 Dec 2009)

ianrauk said:


> Yes.. you missed the great big return drink ....
> 
> But you were there in spirits apparently. .



Thats not funny.....Is this dig David day!!?? :?:

And ild never do full length lycra either or wear a mis-matched helmet! hahaha!


----------



## ttcycle (8 Dec 2009)

I don't quite know what you do to deserve it Davy but tis funny all the same..lol!


----------



## ianrauk (8 Dec 2009)

it is soooo worth posting both pics again... (sorry Dave  )


----------



## stevevw (8 Dec 2009)

marinyork said:


> I have a hypothetical question. How long would it take to cycle back to St Pancras from Hertford and at what sort of time?



Hertford North station has trains that go to Kings Cross 2 or 3 times an hour. Can you not get the train to/from Stevenage with Mike e?


----------



## mike e (8 Dec 2009)

My train leaves Stevenage at 19:47, this will allow plenty of time for:-

Riding
Drinking
Eating cake
Celebrating Sig's birthday
Celebrating the end of a great year of riding

Marinyork, have you booked your rail travel?

It's not that far to ride down from Sheffield...

And back?


----------



## Davywalnuts (9 Dec 2009)

ianrauk said:


> it is soooo worth posting both pics again... (sorry Dave  )



I cant help but giggle! So who spotted that bloke on the TV, related it to me and who all giggled then? C'mon, own up! Tut! 

Bad bad bad bad you lot!


----------



## topcat1 (9 Dec 2009)

^^At the time i wondered what Martin was doing taking pics of a tug-of- war comp, then nearly wet meself when he posted the pics.


----------



## Davywalnuts (9 Dec 2009)

topcat1 said:


> ^^At the time i wondered what Martin was doing taking pics of a tug-of- war comp, then nearly wet meself when he posted the pics.



Ohhhh, theyve been posted before??? And everyones giggled!! B@stards!


----------



## mike e (9 Dec 2009)

Davywalnuts said:


> Ohhhh, theyve been posted before??? And everyones giggled!! B@stards!



Posted before??? There all over the internet like a rash...

Google - walnut tug of war...


----------



## Aperitif (9 Dec 2009)

It's a horrid thought that you do not read our lovingly compiled reports realise how much you are missed when you do not attend rides Davy. 
All the delectable bar staff in the café were asking if you were in the peloton but I answered 'nay'. Only then did they put the taser back in its holster...
Ian decided that we should celebrate the fact that you weren't there and insisted on drinking six pints of "I'm just riding back" - the most ridiculous name for a beer that you'll ever hear, trust me!
http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/showpost.php?p=977297&postcount=292


----------



## ttcycle (11 Dec 2009)

Hi Steve

What is the final pub stop for this ride and is there a station near by? The bike routes aren't loading properly on my computer.
I might not be up and running for cycling but could meet you all afterwards and this would mean guaranteed homemade cake.


----------



## stevevw (11 Dec 2009)

Final pub stop will be about 6 miles from a station. I may be able to arrange a lift for you to the pub depends what the kids are doing on the day. You could get the train to Hertford with your bike then cycle the short distance to the pub.


----------



## ttcycle (11 Dec 2009)

The short distance should be ok for me by bike as long as it's not a massive climb - wouldn't want to incovenience your lot! If you could PM me an address/map link and the pub name that would be great.


----------



## mistral (11 Dec 2009)

TT

It would be really good if you could make it for a bit of socialising at the end, sounds like you need as much good cheer as you can get right now. Hopefully the Christmas break will do you good and you can put your troubles to one side, for a while at least. Good luck and I wish you well.


----------



## ttcycle (11 Dec 2009)

Thanks Mistral -should be in the pub at the very least armed with cake...Steve would you be able to let me know if there are public transport options should I not be well enough to cycle.


----------



## Sig SilverPrinter (12 Dec 2009)

stevevw said:


> Roll Call
> 
> Mike e
> Marinyork
> ...


Blimey I'd better buy some more film.
I will test the camera out today make sure I remember how to use it


----------



## marinyork (12 Dec 2009)

stevevw said:


> Hertford North station has trains that go to Kings Cross 2 or 3 times an hour. Can you not get the train to/from Stevenage with Mike e?



No. It's too much faff cycling to Doncaster or getting the slow train and then doing it in reverse but thanks for the idea of meeting me and mike e. A 16hr day in the december cold - on antibiotics at the moment - is not to my liking so I've arranged somewhere to stay in west London called Sudbury and that should mean I can cycle up from London (lost who said was doing that) or some kind of train journey, depending on whether they take bikes on the trains.


----------



## Flying Dodo (12 Dec 2009)

marinyork said:


> so I've arranged somewhere to stay in west London called Sudbury and that should mean I can cycle up from London (lost who said was doing that) or some kind of train journey, depending on whether they take bikes on the trains.




Isn't Sudbury in Suffolk?? It's a bit of a hike from London.......as many Dun Runners will know.


----------



## Auntie Helen (12 Dec 2009)

Yes, that's what I was thinking!


----------



## marinyork (12 Dec 2009)

It's in North West London about ten miles from King's Cross although the other sudbury isn't that much further from Hertford!


----------



## Aperitif (12 Dec 2009)

Sudbury Hill or Sudbury Town I would think - on the Picalilli Line...marin will earn his spurs as an urban warrior around there!


----------



## marinyork (12 Dec 2009)

Anyway that's the plan which was why I was asking about trains and start times and end times and so on. I'm looking forward to the ride, just have memories of being up Holme Moss last December and cycling along like the Tin Man. 

I was thinking recently that I've only cycled in 8/9 counties, so I'll be able to add another one soon .


----------



## Aperitif (13 Dec 2009)

marinyork said:


> Anyway that's the plan which was why I was asking about trains and start times and end times and so on. I'm looking forward to the ride, just have memories of being up Holme Moss last December and cycling along like the Tin Man.
> 
> I was thinking recently that I've only cycled in 8/9 counties, so I'll be able to add another one soon .



You'll be in Middlesex for the Sudbury Hill/Town bit Paul, so add Hertfordshire and Middx to your 'All Counties teatowelometer' 

Careful though, as the clientele in the class of pubs that Steve sorts out don't like the smell of friction burnt Ron Hill tracksters - caused by your unique cadence. Best stay outside and guard the bikes...


----------



## marinyork (13 Dec 2009)

I'm afraid I'm bringing the Italian bogey coloured bike along. I once even got a complimentary comment out of a landlord for that bike.

Like the latest avatar btw.


----------



## redjedi (14 Dec 2009)

User1314 said:


> Are the South Londoners going to make *pretend promises* to meet at wind-swept, forsaken tube stations at ungodly hours in the morning before *turning up late* as usual (well, me anyway) at central London...
> 
> ...I say we meet at Tooting Bec at at 6am.
> 
> Hehehe



Hey, some of us do turn up.... and on time 

What happened to you on the Friday night ride?


----------



## Aperitif (14 Dec 2009)

redjedi said:


> Hey, some of us do turn up.... and on time
> 
> What happened to you on the Friday night ride?



He was in the pub, thinking about recce-ing the one he didn't do on the Saturday.. (Morning Gersh )


----------



## mike e (14 Dec 2009)

Firstly apologies, been a bit quiet lately as we have no computer working at home at the moment, and yes before someone says you are probably all glad of the peace and quiet.

I am really looking forward to this ride, it will no doubt include all the key ingerdients for a great day out on the bike. Unlike yesterday:-

Scenery - NO, too busy trying to hang onto the wheel in front of me.
Stops at place of interest - NOT A CHANCE, it would have ruined our 27mph avearage speed.
Banter - NON EXISTANT, everyone talking about training, thresholds, intervals, preparing for the forthcoming "season"
Smiling faces - ERRR NO, not whilst putting yourself through that much pain and suffering
Raffle - ARE YOU HAVING A LAUGH, it would be like asking the pro peloton to pull over and draw straws for the chance to win a jigsaw or hat or colouring set (other prizes are available)

Don't believe all what's said about us "cheery" northerners.

Next week, tactics for successful stage racing, whoopy doo.


----------



## marinyork (14 Dec 2009)

User1314 said:


> Don't think overnight rides are my thing. Second time I've bailed out of one.
> 
> Simon told me off, very sternly.



You can ride with me at the back at one of the FNRttcs. It'll be fine.


----------



## redjedi (14 Dec 2009)

User1314 said:


> Don't think overnight rides are my thing. Second time I've bailed out of one.
> 
> Simon told me off, very sternly.



It's a shame you didn't make it, we could have done with someone who knows how to bail out 

We'll get you on one in the summer, that's a promise


----------



## redjedi (14 Dec 2009)

mike e said:


> Firstly apologies, been a bit quiet lately as we have no computer working at home at the moment, and yes before someone says you are probably all glad of the peace and quiet.
> 
> I am really looking forward to this ride, it will no doubt include all the key ingerdients for a great day out on the bike. Unlike yesterday:-
> 
> ...



Sounds like our ride back from Bognor Regis


----------



## stevevw (14 Dec 2009)

mike e said:


> Firstly apologies, been a bit quiet lately as we have no computer working at home at the moment, and yes before someone says you are probably all glad of the peace and quiet.
> 
> I am really looking forward to this ride, it will no doubt include all the key ingerdients for a great day out on the bike. Unlike yesterday:-
> 
> ...



Sounds like fun 

Mike I am about to join a local club to put myself through the same sort of thing. I have just applied for my Veterans race licence. All I have to do now is loose another 5 stone and get my average pace up to 25mph to be able to stay with the bunch. Should be easy enough


----------



## marinyork (14 Dec 2009)

So is anyone cycling up from central london/getting the train from central london to hertford on the Tuesday morning?


----------



## Davywalnuts (14 Dec 2009)

marinyork said:


> So is anyone cycling up from central london/getting the train from central london to hertford on the Tuesday morning?



I think there a small london peleton going on... Am sure it can be arranged to meet you along the way..


----------



## marinyork (14 Dec 2009)

Davywalnuts said:


> I think there a small london peleton going on... Am sure it can be arranged to meet you along the way..



What sort of route are you taking?


----------



## mike e (15 Dec 2009)

marinyork said:


> What sort of route are you taking?



London based mouseketeers tend to favour fast and dangerous dual carriageways...


----------



## redjedi (15 Dec 2009)

We don't like to over complicate things 

It'll be too early for complicated routes, so straight up to Brent Cross, M1, A1, A414.....easy


----------



## stevevw (15 Dec 2009)

I have a route that is not too bad from KX if you want it. or I have a PDF of the train times.


----------



## ianrauk (15 Dec 2009)

Steve, send over the route mate.
Cheers


----------



## stevevw (15 Dec 2009)

Just had to quickly redraw as it went to my house, now ends at the Rose Cafe Hertford.
http://bikeroutetoaster.com/Course.aspx?course=93483


----------



## mistral (15 Dec 2009)

So who's joining the London-Hertford peloton express: 8am prompt start from Kings X, no late arrivals, to delay departure (CoG/DavyW)

Marinyork – meet en route?
Redjedi
Ianrauk
Davywalnuts
Hillclimber
User1314
Sig 
Tollars
Cayopro
Mistral
SimonL

Possibles
ChrisKH
ChrisM
Andrij
Mista Preston
Dellzeqq
Aperitif

Anyone else?


----------



## stevevw (15 Dec 2009)

Cayopro lives in Stevenage so I doubt he will be in the KX peloton.


----------



## marinyork (15 Dec 2009)

I was thinking of meeting at somewhere called Palmer's Green on Green Lanes as that saves me about 5 miles from coming into central London.


----------



## Davywalnuts (15 Dec 2009)

Ill be on time! hehe! 

Palmers Green??

Seems to be on route...


----------



## ttcycle (15 Dec 2009)

Davywalnuts said:


> Ill be on time! hehe!
> 
> Palmers Green??
> 
> Seems to be on route...



Note to self...don't trust Davy's compass/GPS if he think Palmers Green is on the way or the time keeping either....in fact, what is to be trusted


----------



## marinyork (15 Dec 2009)

What time's the ride start from Hertford?


----------



## stevevw (15 Dec 2009)

marinyork said:


> What time's the ride start from Hertford?



?:??AM What ever time you have to leave to get to one of the start points

8:00AM Kings Cross.

8:45ishAM Palmers Green.

9:00AM from Stevenage train station.

9:30AM from Watton at Stone sports hall.

10:00AM from the Rose Cafe Hertford. This is the official start time and point. But we may have to wait for the late commers for a few minutes.


----------



## marinyork (15 Dec 2009)

All right ta. It's getting difficult to follow a lot of these threads with how long they are getting.


----------



## redjedi (15 Dec 2009)

ttcycle said:


> Note to self...don't trust Davy's compass/GPS if he think Palmers Green is on the way or the time keeping either....in fact, what is to be trusted



So we won't be letting you read the map then 



stevevw said:


> Just had to quickly redraw as it went to my house, now ends at the Rose Cafe Hertford.
> http://bikeroutetoaster.com/Course.aspx?course=93483



Don't worry Marinyork, we'll meet you at Palmers Green, and I hope you've removed that ugly piece of plastic from your rear wheel.

If not you may have to follow at a distance


----------



## marinyork (15 Dec 2009)

Good. Anyone an idea for a route from Sudbury Town to Palmer's Green. I had a look at the A406 northern circular and it was 30,40, 50 limits , at rush hour.


----------



## Davywalnuts (15 Dec 2009)

ttcycle said:


> Note to self...don't trust Davy's compass/GPS if he think Palmers Green is on the way or the time keeping either....in fact, what is to be trusted



cheeky! 

But alas, very true....


----------



## ttcycle (15 Dec 2009)

You should be used to it by now Davy.

Palmers Green I consider to be a slight detour RJ - but hey I guess that's a mouseketeers perogative!


----------



## Aperitif (15 Dec 2009)

marinyork said:


> Good. Anyone an idea for a route from Sudbury Town to Palmer's Green. I had a look at the A406 northern circular and it was 30,40, 50 limits , at rush hour.



You need some coaching from User3143 Paul, he popped around the North Circ. on his trike...but he was up to speed (and woe betide anyone who dared nudge him).
The ave speed of the North Circ at rush hour is approx. 0.9 mph.
Where are you staying in Sudbury Town anyway?


----------



## mistral (15 Dec 2009)

More realistically ...

King's Cross for 8, say 8:30/8:45 (they won't mind a little wait). Leave home at 8(ish) I can make up the time. Wake up at 7:40. Bed at, erm, well there’s some live Rugby from Fiji at 3am, so sometime after that. Only drink beer the day before.

Just have to forget to set the alarm, fail to fettle the bike(s), wait for shorts to come out of the wash ... & think of any other excuse.

Job done!

Look forward to seeing you on the ride


----------



## marinyork (15 Dec 2009)

Aperitif said:


> You need some coaching from User3143 Paul, he popped around the North Circ. on his trike...but he was up to speed (and woe betide anyone who dared nudge him).
> The ave speed of the North Circ at rush hour is approx. 0.9 mph.
> Where are you staying in Sudbury Town anyway?



I'm staying at the crossroads of the A4090 and the A4127 which is a couple of hundred metres from Sudbury Hill Tube and Railway stations.

The A406 is about the most direct route without being complicated so I will probably use it at some point.


----------



## marinyork (15 Dec 2009)

If you have about 24 miles to do in 2 hours, are you going to arrive on time in Hertford?


----------



## Aperitif (15 Dec 2009)

http://bikeroutetoaster.com/Course.aspx?course=93539

marin to Hertford...via little Switzerland 

You are staying in Whitton Ave. Got friends there? It is just along from where I used to play rugby and I lived not far from there once upon a time...
You'll notice the dog-leg. There are a lot of odd/busy junctions if you are trying to traverse the 'hypoteneuse of that triangle. The A5 is rough but straight! 
I'm supposed to be working on this day but I live about 20 mins ride away from your start point - otherwise I would get across to accompany you.


----------



## marinyork (15 Dec 2009)

All right. Thank you for the route I think I'll be using the first bit of that whatever. Yes I'm staying with some people who I know. Might come in useful for a future FNRttc ride or more likely a weekend ride somewhere down there. Makes it a bit more flexible about what you can and can't do - especially in winter.


----------



## redjedi (22 Dec 2009)

Fingers crossed the weather improves by Tuesday.


----------



## stevevw (22 Dec 2009)

Bibshort weather by then. 

If it is still bad we will have to all spend the day in the pub eating cake and drinking.


----------



## marinyork (22 Dec 2009)

redjedi said:


> Fingers crossed the weather improves by Tuesday.



According to the forecast you'll get some 3 and 4s at Friday/Saturday. No idea what'll be like next week.


----------



## stevevw (22 Dec 2009)

Revised route if weather Ok.

http://bikeroutetoaster.com/Course.aspx?course=94073

A couple of sections will warm us up if it is a bit cold. 

Or if weather not good.

http://bikeroutetoaster.com/Course.aspx?course=94075

Cafe to a pub which is right by the station.


----------



## redjedi (22 Dec 2009)

Both look good Steve. 

Metcheck are saying overnight rain, but above freezing temps. Nothing for late morning or afternoon yet.

Cancellation is not an option for this ride, Mike e has bought a ticket and Sig needs another excuse to celebrate her birthday.


----------



## marinyork (22 Dec 2009)

Argh what happened to these really warm temperatures of about 6C I saw for the weekend in London?


----------



## marinyork (22 Dec 2009)

What are the conditions like there now? Compacted snow? Slush? Snow? Clearish on main roads?


----------



## redjedi (22 Dec 2009)

Where I am in NW London, the roads are clear. Pavements still a bit icey.

But Herfordshire is further north and in the middle of no-where. You Northerners should feel right at home


----------



## mistral (22 Dec 2009)

I'll take the lead on my new ride


----------



## marinyork (22 Dec 2009)

If you can do about 8mph on that that'll be great for me following behind .


----------



## Andrij (22 Dec 2009)

User1314 said:


> I've been on holiday since the weekend and have done absolutely nothing except mutate into Homer.



Homer? Cool! Should be an interesting contrast to Apertif's puns.


----------



## Aperitif (22 Dec 2009)

User1314 said:


> I guess something about Hector never riding behind another's shiny cycle-chariot should be cyclically punned here...
> 
> ...but over to the experts.



That was a bit duff Crock...


----------



## mike e (23 Dec 2009)

Hello all,

Still without a computer at home and this is my last day at work, hopefully I will still check in before Tuesday.

Not sure what it's like in Steve's neck of the woods, up here it's ok but I haven't been commuting by bike. A lot can change in a week, it might be hot and sunny... but is more than likely going to be... 
Still, we can all meet up and worse case scenario spend all day in a pub or some pubs, this might not actually be worse case after all. 

Looking forward to seeing you all and in the meantime.........

 HAVE A VERY MERRY CHRISTMAS


----------



## redjedi (24 Dec 2009)

Forecast is looking quite good at the moment. Some rain overnight and early morning, but clear for the rest of the day.

Above freezing overnight, so hopefully no ice and *double figures* for the rest of the day  Might have to get the shorts out


----------



## Andrij (24 Dec 2009)

redjedi said:


> Forecast is looking quite good at the moment. Some rain overnight and early morning, but clear for the rest of the day.
> 
> Above freezing overnight, so hopefully no ice and *double figures* for the rest of the day  Might have to get the shorts out



Double figures?!?

*contemplates a January ride in sandals*


----------



## ianrauk (24 Dec 2009)

So have we set up a ride from London...


----------



## redflightuk (25 Dec 2009)

Morning Lee, here's a list of meeting points and times.


stevevw said:


> ?:??AM What ever time you have to leave to get to one of the start points
> 
> 8:00AM Kings Cross.
> 
> ...


----------



## ianrauk (25 Dec 2009)

Okey doke
8am Kings Cross it is...


----------



## Cayopro (25 Dec 2009)

I will be at Stevenage train station at 9am.......


----------



## mistral (26 Dec 2009)

I'll be at Kings X

Could meet outside under canopy, should be quiet at that time, I don't know Kings Cross too well, must be a Costs/Nero inside?

Can we get a definitive list, so we know who we're waiting for ... CoG etc?

I'll PM my mobile to those meeting


----------



## ianrauk (26 Dec 2009)

Yep under the canopy is good Mistral..


----------



## redjedi (26 Dec 2009)

I'll be at Kings X before 8

Is the canopy the one at the front?

Starting at Kings Cross - 

Mistral
Ianrauk
Redjedi
Davywalnuts
User1314
Sigsilverprinter
TTCycle?

Palmers Green - 
Marinyork


----------



## redjedi (26 Dec 2009)

Met check are now saying sleet, with temps of 1-3C. Better put those shorts away.


----------



## ianrauk (26 Dec 2009)

TTCycle unfortunately wont be joining us Luke


----------



## stevevw (26 Dec 2009)

I have been out on the bike today for the first time in 11 days. Most but not all of the snow and ice has gone.  So we are looking good for Tuesday.

Popped in to the pub (The Plume of Feathers Tewin) to confirm we will be coming on Tuesday around 3pm. They have an offer on of 2 meals for £9.99 which is nice. 

We have a Cafe at the start and will pass another 3 before the pub. I have no idea how many pubs we will be passing but it will be well in to double figures.

See you all soon,

Steve


----------



## mistral (27 Dec 2009)

redjedi said:


> Met check are now saying sleet, with temps of 1-3C. Better put those shorts away.


It's not getting better forecast wise, very depressed 

Heavy sleet, feeling like -5 in the morning with 16mph wind
Improving in the afternoon, light sleet feeling like -4 as the wind drops

As luck would have it, tomorrow and Wednesday are glorious by comparison


----------



## Flying Dodo (28 Dec 2009)

Weather forecast now showing possibly 5-10 cm of snow across the northern Home Counties by Tuesday lunchtime............


----------



## marinyork (28 Dec 2009)

I'm pulling out. I don't think it's very sensible cycling for 11-12hours in deep snow or lashing heavy rain, let alone getting home.


----------



## clivedb (28 Dec 2009)

Flying Dodo said:


> Weather forecast now showing possibly 5-10 cm of snow across the northern Home Counties by Tuesday lunchtime............



It's looking bad - I'm not sure I will even be able to drive over from Milton Keynes to start the ride. There is heavy snow forecast here up to 9 am.


----------



## mistral (28 Dec 2009)

Even central London looks grim 

I may very reluctantly give this one a miss too

Really not up to getting soaked through in freezing temperature not to mention state of the roads


----------



## clivedb (28 Dec 2009)

mistral said:


> I may very reluctantly give this one a miss too



Unfortunately, this goes for me and Marilyn (Hillclimber) too. Unless the weather is miraculously different tomorrow morning, don't expect us. If it is reasonable, we will be at Hertford by 10 am.


----------



## clivedb (28 Dec 2009)

User1314 said:


> That's fair enough.
> 
> Will anyone be at Kings X at 8?
> 
> I assume Mike E will. At the very least I'll go and say hello to him as he will have travelled from Hull. Actually - will his trains be ok!



Isn't Mike due to get off the train at Stevenage? He also said that his computer at home wasn't working so he may not be able to see any of this or post himself.


----------



## Andrij (28 Dec 2009)

Sorry, cross me off the list.


----------



## Tollers (28 Dec 2009)

Im up for a drink at the pub


----------



## Auntie Helen (28 Dec 2009)

James and I are still on for this although we'll obviously check the weather forecast tomorrow morning.

Steve, have you got anywhere you can recommend for us to park? And is it a 10am start at Hertford?


----------



## stevevw (28 Dec 2009)

It is fine here at the moment, I drove the course this evening and all looks Ok. the only problem is if we get snow over night / tomorrow.

I am still planning on being at the Stevenage Station at 9 to meet or not meet Mike and take it from there.


----------



## redflightuk (28 Dec 2009)

I'm still on for this. I shall ride straight to Hertford, unless we're snow bound at the stables.


----------



## mike e (28 Dec 2009)

Mike e here on my nephews I pod touch thingy so a bit of a pain However I am going to travel in the morning regardless worse case secenario a day in a pub in Stevenage hopefully a ride of some sort will take place and could be as epic as the last fnrttc that I missed due to illness


----------



## Cayopro (28 Dec 2009)

Steve, I will be at the Station in Stevenage too............. I will wait outside the taxi rank off the dual carriageway, opp Tesco !!! See you then.


----------



## ttcycle (28 Dec 2009)

Hello - sorry just came back from the middle of nowhere...sort of...I'm probably not well enough to cycle but would be another one to shout for a pub call...

Any deciders on what's happening?


----------



## ttcycle (28 Dec 2009)

Pub sounds like a good option, could meet you all there a bit later in the day if people were up for it. Is Sig coming? I've not baked a birthday cake yet!!


----------



## topcat1 (28 Dec 2009)

Hello guys, tt i talked to sig today. She's catching a train to reach Hertford for 10am.
She's got a cold and her computor is down.


----------



## Flying Dodo (28 Dec 2009)

Here in Luton, in the last 2 hours, it's gone from completely clear to less than 75 metres visibility in thick fog, and the temperature has just dipped below zero. There's likely to be some new ice on the back roads in places overnight.

I'm going to bail out of this as well, unless by some miracle I wake up to clear blue skies and above freezing temperatures. Sorry.


----------



## ttcycle (28 Dec 2009)

Thanks TC.

Not looking good for the ride is it?


----------



## Tollers (28 Dec 2009)

I'm going to keep open minded until the last minute. But definitely think pub is a good idea wherever it may be and however i get there.


----------



## ttcycle (28 Dec 2009)

If it's no go for Hertford would it be wiser to meet up in London? For those riding and not riding. Would that suit Mikee as he's coming into Stevenage.

Edit - TC has sig got a tkt already? I have her number as I'm sure you do if there are a change in plans.


----------



## topcat1 (28 Dec 2009)

tt, she hasn't bought a tkt 

cog i've fractured my wrist so cant come out to play


----------



## Auntie Helen (28 Dec 2009)

Well I'd come along for the ride but it's not worth James and I having a three hour round trip by car for a pub trip, as lovely as it would be to see you all.

Stevevw, could you make a decision in the morning as to the weather where you are? We'd be leaving by 8:15am but no doubt others would set off earlier.


----------



## Tollers (28 Dec 2009)

If the weather is too miserable to ride, but still driveable, if needed ill be willing to get the car out and carry 2-3 passengers (with short legs) from London


----------



## ttcycle (28 Dec 2009)

short legs? hahah I might take you up on that offer if we're still meeting in hertford but god forbid does that mean *gasp* you're not drinking?!


----------



## ianrauk (28 Dec 2009)

Hmmm i need to know asap. to get to Kings X i need to leave home at 6.30am.. So whats happening people?


----------



## Tollers (28 Dec 2009)

I'd have to limit myself to one pint, but have now opened a bottle of Gestos Syrah 2007 so i will have had my fix 

Short legs is for the rear seats. I drive a 2+2


----------



## mike e (28 Dec 2009)

I am thinking along the lines of coming down on the train but without a bike the forecast is crap and I don't think it would be wise to risk riding I have already bought a £40 ticket so I might as well use it I could also pay the extra to end up at kx?


----------



## mistral (28 Dec 2009)

I may be up for a ride/pub in Richmond Park/London, I'll keep an eye on how things develop here and make a late decision


----------



## Tollers (28 Dec 2009)

Ian,

there is still 

Mistral
Redjedi
Davywalnuts
User1314 - poss
Sigsilverprinter - not sure what Sig's planning

It might end up being a beautiful night, for me, it's too tough to call these forecasts. If it's a lovely morning, then ill be up before 6:30 and all set at kings X, something (everyone else) tells me it's going to miserable though. You guys are more hardcore than me, but i'm keen to meet a few new CC faces however it happens.

Tollers


----------



## ttcycle (28 Dec 2009)

How about KX 10:30 or a bit later? Is that realistic? What times would you be making the connection Mikee?


----------



## mike e (28 Dec 2009)

I have now borrowed I thingy so can wifi on the train on the way down


----------



## Tollers (28 Dec 2009)

If we need a car....Mike e gets a guaranteed spot!


----------



## ianrauk (28 Dec 2009)

Look I'll take the same decision as you. I will get up at 5.30, if it's peeing down I wont be making the trip, last thing I want to do is get to Kings X soaking wet.. If the weather is fine.. I'll be on my way for 8.00am. I will check on here before I leave



Tollers said:


> Ian,
> 
> there is still
> 
> ...


----------



## redjedi (28 Dec 2009)

I'm going to bail on this one as well I'm afraid.

I've got the start of a cold and getting over a mild eye infection.


----------



## Auntie Helen (28 Dec 2009)

Ian, can you text me with the general decision sometime after 7am?


----------



## ianrauk (28 Dec 2009)

no probs
I will check on here at 5.30 though it's not looking good at all.



Auntie Helen said:


> Ian, can you text me with the general decision sometime after 7am?


----------



## Auntie Helen (28 Dec 2009)

No it's not, which is a shame as James is fettling his new bike in the kitchen as we speak.

The question is, do I do the requisite 35 miles tomorrow to hit my 12,000, or do I save them up for the YACF ride on Wednesday?


----------



## Tollers (28 Dec 2009)

OK.....got to be strong here.....if it makes a difference....i WILL COMMIT to being at 8:00 and Kings Cross!


----------



## Auntie Helen (28 Dec 2009)

The BBC weather forecast isn't too bad - a bit of snow overnight but then rain afterwards, light rain over lunchtime, which shouldn't be too difficult to cycle in I would have thought?


----------



## Tollers (28 Dec 2009)

Good on you helen.....i dont think it looks sooo bad. I want to do it!


----------



## ianrauk (28 Dec 2009)

ok good people I have made a decision, or rather 'er indoors has. She would rather I not go out tomorrow. BBC weather shows sleet for my neck of the woods at that time of the morning/day and rain for the rest of the day. So sorry good peeps I am going to bail now rather then wait for the morning.


----------



## mistral (28 Dec 2009)

ianrauk said:


> ok good people I have made a decision, or rather 'er indoors has. She would rather I not go out tomorrow. BBC weather shows sleet for my neck of the woods at that time of the morning/day and rain for the rest of the day. So sorry good peeps I am going to bail now rather then wait for the morning.



Me too (same, wise this time, voice of reason too!)


----------



## Auntie Helen (28 Dec 2009)

Hmmm, well it seems as if it's not going to happen then.

I think James and I will provisionally say we're not coming but if I get up early enough and see that the weather ain't too bad I'll reconsider.


----------



## Davywalnuts (28 Dec 2009)

Oh dear, I hate to be one that bails out but I think I am going to have too.. sorry! 

Am not long back from a cycle to Great Missenden and back, a nice 55 miler, but which was tough as! I was wearing shorts too! Fine when I left Hounslow, but out there in the sticks, well, am still shivering! 

I was quite susprised to see how cold it got and how much snow there still is from Gerrards Cross onwards. Salters were out, and boy, does the salt ping hard against frozen legs or what! Anyhow, main road where fine, albeit, pot hole/dead frozen road kill hell, but side roads and some junctions, well, I saw alot of ice. I dont know what Hertford area is like, but, were now icing up in my neck of the woods and its a much warmer area than where we are scheduled to go... 

I, typically me, have also left alot of things till the last minute, and I am only at home one night (am house/dog sitting) until I fly out to Thailand on the 4th and am not ready, so could really do with the rest of my time packing and getting ready!

I was tempted to pootle up to Kings X to say hello, then goodbye, but I dont think anyones going to be there now... and with the forecast for tomorrow.. well, I also dont want any accidents before I fly too, so, I am sorry, but yeh, its a no goer, sorry!

Mikee, have fun in the pub, and safe journey to one and all that goes!


----------



## topcat1 (28 Dec 2009)

Just recieved from Mike e

Not coming down south in the morning, sorry for last minute but most people bailing and crap weather.
Happy birthday sig and happy new year everyone!
Mike e


----------



## arallsopp (28 Dec 2009)

Sounds quite wise. I am taking unprecedented caution in bailing on this ride before I've even signed up.


----------



## stevevw (29 Dec 2009)

Ok the ride is now off for those that would have to travel to get here. 

Depending on if we get the snow or not, I will still be doing the route. Starting from Watton at 9:30 as I no longer have to meet Mike e from Stevenage.

I will post at 8:30 to 9:00 if I am going or not. What ever happens I had better go to the pub for lunch as they are expecting between 20 and 30 of us. I did tell them depending on the weather though.


----------



## topcat1 (29 Dec 2009)

I've txt sig the rides off.


----------



## redflightuk (29 Dec 2009)

stevevw said:


> Ok the ride is now off for those that would have to travel to get here.
> 
> Depending on if we get the snow or not, I will still be doing the route. Starting from Watton at 9:30 as I no longer have to meet Mike e from Stevenage.
> 
> I will post at 8:30 to 9:00 if I am going or not. What ever happens I had better go to the pub for lunch as they are expecting between 20 and 30 of us. I did tell them depending on the weather though.


Ok. Cheers Steve, i'm off to do a few miles before the rain/snow arrives.

Happy birthday sig and happy new year to you all. see you on lots of great rides next year.


----------



## Aperitif (29 Dec 2009)

topcat1 said:


> I've txt sig the rides off.



How did you do that with your hand in plaster, Dave? 

Unlucky Sig, but nevertheless, a massive Happy Birthday wish to you!






The rock chick, photographer, cake-making cyclist that everyone loves!


----------



## Auntie Helen (29 Dec 2009)

Happy Birthday Sig, sorry we've all let you down in celebrating your birthday with you 

Perhaps we can reschedule in a week or so's time?


----------



## arallsopp (29 Dec 2009)

Happy Birthday Sig!


----------



## stevevw (29 Dec 2009)

No rain, sleet or snow here so am off out for a ride 

See you all soon.
Steve

PS I think I will have some cake before I go, have to get rid of it some how.


----------



## ianrauk (29 Dec 2009)

Happy Birthday Sig xxx.... sorry I pulled from your ride.

The weather here as been absolutely awful all morning..


----------



## topcat1 (29 Dec 2009)

Aperitif said:


> How did you do that with your hand in plaster, Dave?





The plaster's off, i'm wearing a splint as i got a 2nd opinion and the damage wasn't so bad.

Be carefull out there Steve, hope to be on the next herts ride.

Sigs birthday is on thursday.


----------



## ChrisM (29 Dec 2009)

Happy Birthday Sig...hope to see you on a ride soon


----------



## Mista Preston (29 Dec 2009)

happy birthday Sig !


----------



## Aperitif (29 Dec 2009)

topcat1 said:


> The plaster's off, i'm wearing a splint as i got a 2nd opinion and the damage wasn't so bad.
> 
> Be carefull out there Steve, hope to be on the next herts ride.
> 
> *Sigs birthday is on thursday*.



OK - so this is a rehearsal for then...

After Christmas Day, Boxing Day etc, we now have a new Day, 'SigSilver's Day'
- occuring two days before the event. Traditionally, everyone stays indoors on this day and watches out on the weather, drinking a glass of St Inclements. (Chopped and changed Orrangements, ice, perhaps a little water to dampen down the spirits...topped off with a snuffle of tastelessness and a cherry...).
Damn nuisance too as I'll have to take my male stripper outfit back to the hire shop...huh! so much for a surprise appearance. 

Actually, it is pretty wet and 4.9C at the moment. Not good stop/start weather is it? Sleet this after...


----------



## arallsopp (29 Dec 2009)

Aperitif said:


> I'll have to take my male stripper outfit back to the hire shop...


Dude, the whole point in going as a stripper is that you don't need a costume.


----------



## Aperitif (29 Dec 2009)

arallsopp said:


> Dude, the whole point in going as a stripper is that you don't need a costume.



I was robbed!


----------



## stevevw (29 Dec 2009)

Four of us did 2/3rds of the ride today, we missed out the Shaws corner loop and the pub stop. Cayo Pro - AlanH - MartinT and I braved the weather conditions that turned out not too bad at all, we did get some light rain at times but nothing like the forecast rain, sleet and snow. In fact not seen any snow yet today.

As Martin says not good stop/start weather, easy enough with only 4 of us to keep up a good pace and staying together with out having to wait for each other at junctions etc. so no regrouping required and we got lucky on the fairey front too not even one visit. We did have one coffee stop at Panshanger airfield and on some of the hills I thought that I had stopped a few times (Note to self LOOSE MORE WEIGHT). On one I managed to change in to the big ring instead of changing down the cassette, which was nice. 
Those Shimano gears do make an awfull sound changing down when you are stamping on the pedals to keep the bike moving don't they. Martin would say they make an awfull sound all the time. 

Looking forward to doing this route again with all you lot a bit later in the new year. Just wait untill you get to ride Bucks Alley. It will warm you up on a cold morning.  http://bikeroutetoaster.com/Course.aspx?course=94894


----------



## ttcycle (29 Dec 2009)

Sig - hope you have a good birthday on Thursday.

Steve - sounds like you guys had a good ride - hope you made up for the 20/30 people at the pub!

See you all at the next one.

TC- what happened to your arm/wrist? Hope recovery is quick


----------



## marinyork (29 Dec 2009)

Happy Birthday Sig.


----------



## Aperitif (29 Dec 2009)

ttcycle said:


> Sig - hope you have a good birthday on Thursday.
> 
> Steve - sounds like you guys had a good ride - hope you made up for the 20/30 people at the pub!
> 
> ...



http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=51056


----------



## Cayopro (29 Dec 2009)

Steve, Route was great.......2/3rds ??? I thought we'd done it it !!!!! Shame about the pub stop, Seriously mate, great route, great ride and a great group, Im hearing the big ring noises though.......still :-)


----------



## Sig SilverPrinter (30 Dec 2009)

at last i have internet back
a great shame the ride didn't go ahead especially as we missed the male stripper and steves cake which sounded fantastic and i didn't get to wear my superb b/day pressie from topcat
hopefully we can do the ride soon

and as aperitif mentioned rock chicks if anyone is up in camden go to the proud gallery to see the being blondie exhibition http://www.proud.co.uk/exhibition-Being-Blondie-–-Debbie-Harry-by-Brian-Aris_41.aspx
as i printed the traditional silver gelatin prints there are other b/w prints but they are digital


----------



## stevevw (30 Dec 2009)

ttcycle said:


> Steve - sounds like you guys had a good ride - hope you made up for the 20/30 people at the pub!



We did have a good ride thanks.

as for the pub, no just 4 of us went last night my wife, daughter and son inlaw. We sampled the food but only had one drink. Food was very good though and I think we will have to use this pub on the next Herts ride.


----------



## Cayopro (30 Dec 2009)

Steve, a ride with a pub visit to finish.......sounds good, will do it if im about :-)


----------



## clivedb (31 Dec 2009)

Happy Birthday, Sig! Sorry we didn't get out for the ride on Tuesday. I went out in Milton Keynes after the heavy snow didn't materialise, and got quite wet. This morning I discovered a flat tyre, so I'm pleased I got back before it went down. If I get a chance I'll go to Camden and see your prints. See you soon (on the rearranged Bognor ride?) and all best wishes for 2010.


----------



## hillclimber (31 Dec 2009)

Happy birthday, Sig, shame about the ride but hope you have managed to make up for it in some way.
Happy cycling in 2010


----------

